# The Shuttered City: Anthro-Horror Graphic Novel.



## Benjamin-the-Fox (Oct 25, 2013)

Hello all, for a while now I've been tinkering with Furry/Sci-fi horror themed graphic novel. It's been quite a challenge (More than I expected) but I'm finally getting all my ducks in a row to complete the project. 

I'd like to share it with you. It's a pretty serious and dark story, but it does have a distinct anthro-theme that's integral to the story, so I figured some of you might be interested.

Here's the title page:




I'll go ahead and post some pages from the comic in a bit if ya'll are interested, but right now the whole first half is available here: 

http://benjamin-the-fox.deviantart.com/gallery/39351916

I also have an FA account here: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/benjamin-the-fox/ but I just created it and I haven't uploaded much yet. I kept putting it off, guess I didn't want to be pigeonholed as a "Furry" artist.


I'm trying to get the funding to complete the project on kickstarter right now. Please check it out if you have a moment. 

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/301866914/the-shuttered-city-graphic-novel

Ok thanks guys. I'll post some more pages in a bit.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 25, 2013)

This looks pretty interesting :O


----------



## Benjamin-the-Fox (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks. It's something I'd really love to finish. I'll post the third issue up here in a bit. (The first two issues' art is a bit rough, three is where I hit my stride.)


----------



## Benjamin-the-Fox (Oct 25, 2013)

Ok, here we go. Cover image for issue 3:


----------



## Benjamin-the-Fox (Oct 25, 2013)

Page 1:


----------



## Benjamin-the-Fox (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Benjamin-the-Fox (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Benjamin-the-Fox (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Benjamin-the-Fox (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey all, Got 9 days left on the Kickstarter and nearly 3/4th of the way to go to get it funded.

If you're interested, check it out here: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/301866914/the-shuttered-city-graphic-novel

Read the comic so far here: http://benjamin-the-fox.deviantart.com/gallery/39351916

Thanks.


----------

